# WassserkÃ¼hlung wo ideal?



## Alwien (19. April 2020)

Ich überlege eine Wa - Kü für meine CPU einzusetzen.
Gehäuse: Sharkoon - DG7000- G 

Sharkoon - DG7000-G

jetzt wo & wie am besten: Ich könnte in der Front einbauen mit 2x 120 oder 2x140 mm Lüfter, ABER die HDD liegen  im Käfig genau dahinter - werden diese dann zu heiß?

Alternativ könnte ich oben eine mit 2x 120 oder 1x120 einbauen für 140er könnter der Platz eng  werden da DVD Laufwerk .....

Andere vorschlöge??


----------



## Faxe007 (19. April 2020)

Anderer Vorschlag: Neues Gehäuse.

Ansonsten kannst du doch den Radi sehr wohl hinter dem Festplattenkäfig anbringen aber dann aus dem Gehäuse ausblasend betreiben. Wenn der Abstand zwischen Radi und HHD-Gehäuse zu klein ist, ist natürlich nicht günstig. Sonst poste doch einfach mal ein Foto.


----------



## Alwien (19. April 2020)

Foto siehe link oben unter Galerie


----------



## Faxe007 (19. April 2020)

Alwien schrieb:


> Foto siehe link oben unter Galerie



Auf keinem der Fotos befindet sich ein Festplattenkäfig vor Lüftern.


----------



## tigra456 (19. April 2020)

Vorne rein in die Front ist das Ergebnis zig Forenbeiträge und Meinungen.
Habe ich auch so. Nein wird nicht zu heiß. Dafür müsstest du deine CPU lange mit Vollgas durch Benchmarks hauen, dass sich das Wasser derartig aufheizt, dass die Abwärme den Platten ernsthaft schaden zufügt.

Habe auch einen 280er.

Schau mal bei Silentium PC. 

Ich wollte auch Radiator 280 + CD Laufwerk. Ergebnis Armis AR5 und AR7... das 7er habe ich gerade in Verwendung und das AR5 hatte ich zuvor. Auf das wechsle ich demnächst wieder...


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2020)

Ich würde entweder bei Luftkühlung bleiben oder eben eine richtige Wasserkühlung verbauen. Die AiOs sind in meinen Augen kompletter Blödsinn. Lauter als gute Luftkühler und besser kühlen tun sie auch nicht...


----------

